# Looking for a squat rack for home gym



## qwerty_lifter (Sep 20, 2012)

Title says it all.... anyone on here have one of these they could comment on??? 
Pro's vs con's.
Or any other ideas or better deals??????
THANKS!


----------



## Ainanalu (Sep 22, 2012)

I have an adjustable half rack I picked up for a fraction of the cost of the full square rack. It is super stable and works great for everything. Dont know if money is a concern, thought this info might help you look into different options though


----------



## cube789 (Sep 22, 2012)

I've got a powertec rack, lots of different movements you can do with it, stable, no cons


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> I've got a powertec rack, lots of different movements you can do with it, stable, no cons



Looks awesome.

As a kid I just cleaned the bar and heaved it over my head and onto my shoulders to do my squats. Eventually graduated to a pair of squat stands but they were no help if I found myself stuck at the bottom.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2012)

qwerty_lifter said:


> Title says it all.... anyone on here have one of these they could comment on???
> Pro's vs con's.(snip)



Just read a few of the reviews at the end of the link you provided. Looks like it's a lightweight rack. They don't list any stats -- like how much weight is the limit for the unit?

I've often looked at this site. *New York Barbells - Manufacturer of Gym, Weight, and Fitness Equipment for 35 years

*Shipping costs could be a bear, I'm guessing, but they sell solid equipment.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 22, 2012)

qwerty_lifter said:


> Title says it all.... anyone on here have one of these they could comment on???
> Pro's vs con's.
> Or any other ideas or better deals??????
> THANKS!



*Power Rack*

The item you listed is a Power Rack.  It allows you to perform squats and other movement in it. 

*Versatile*

Power Racks are one of the BEST pieces of equipment you can purchase.  They allow you to perform partial range movement, functional isometric actions, attach bands for variable resistance training, etc. 

*Weight Rating*

The one you are looking at has about a 500 lb or less rating.  For most this is more than enough. 

*Price*

The price is good.  However, you might be able to find a used one cheaper on Craigslist.  Patients is the key. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Just read a few of the reviews at the end of the link you provided. Looks like it's a lightweight rack. They don't list any stats -- like how much weight is the limit for the unit?
> 
> I've often looked at this site. *New York Barbells - Manufacturer of Gym, Weight, and Fitness Equipment for 35 years
> 
> *Shipping costs could be a bear, I'm guessing, but they sell solid equipment.



*New York Barbells*

They are noted for low price, not quality.  

With that said, most of their equipment works for the general lifter. 

*Shipping*

That one of the biggest cost in purchasing an online product.  

It is usually much cheaper to purchase something in your immediate area. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Sep 22, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> I've got a powertec rack, lots of different movements you can do with it, stable, no cons



I would spend the extra few bucks and go for something like this. Solid piece of equipment and allows you to do other compound exercises such as pullups chins and dips.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Just read a few of the reviews at the end of the link you provided. Looks like it's a lightweight rack. They don't list any stats -- like how much weight is the limit for the unit?
> 
> I've often looked at this site. *New York Barbells - Manufacturer of Gym, Weight, and Fitness Equipment for 35 years
> 
> *Shipping costs could be a bear, I'm guessing, but they sell solid equipment.


Curt this company used to be TDS fitness, I have a leg sled they made 12 years ago solid steel, they make good equipment and they are priced well, they are in Elmira,N.Y. about 3 1/2 hour drive for me


----------



## cube789 (Sep 22, 2012)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I would spend the extra few bucks and go for something like this. Solid piece of equipment and allows you to do other compound exercises such as pullups chins and dips.



this is true, I was also so pleased with the build of the thing I got the lat tower add on shown below, same great build but more importantly a smooth and sturdy action on the reels regardless of weight


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 22, 2012)

www.powertech.com


----------



## qwerty_lifter (Sep 23, 2012)

powertec looks solid. I have been checking craigslist but nothing so far.... patience is a virtue, i guess. NY Barbells seems to have some nice looking stuff but not to sure about shipping


----------



## qwerty_lifter (Sep 25, 2012)

I ended up pulling the trigger on a rack. Its not as nice as the powertec but it was a nice bit cheaper.
Its rated at around 800 pounds.
Stoked about it.............


----------

